# New addition to the stable....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Cracked my Cento Uno matte black edition. Fortunately, had a frame/crash replacement warranty. Decided to get something a little different than the cento uno but stayed in the Wilier family of course 










Components from my matte cento except for a few changes:

1. Replaced red cranks with Rotor 3D+
2. Replaced Force FD with new Red FD.
3. Obviously, need a seat post now....New Ultimate seat post and clamp. 

Everything else the same.

The new stable: 










The Zero.7 with Fulcrum racing zeros tubeless on the left. 
The Cento 1 Superleggera with Fulcrum zeros limited competition edition wheels on the right.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice addition. I want one!!!

The red trim looks good, but more pics are needed!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> Nice addition. *I want one!!!*
> 
> The red trim looks good, but more pics are needed!


Do it! 

Thanks for the feedback :thumbsup: The pictures were taken late last night. Will take some more and will post them later.


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

How is the zero compared to the SL?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Niiice, Tony! I posted on the other Zero7 thread before seeing this. Crashed the matte black SL or get hit?  Did you originally have to pay extra for crash replacement warranty rights, or was that just a normal feature buying through TwoHubs?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Niiice, Tony! I posted on the other Zero7 thread before seeing this. Crashed the matte black SL or get hit?  Did you originally have to pay extra for crash replacement warranty rights, or was that just a normal feature buying through TwoHubs?


Hey Ron,

Please don't quote me, but I believe their policy is 50% off a replacement frame if you crash your frame. Not exactly sure on the time frame.....within 1 year from purchase? This was my 3rd frame that I've purchased from them (among numerous other components), so maybe they tried to work with me a little more. But I didn't have to pay for any "extra" warranty. I know on their Lightweight wheels, you can take out a crash/damage warranty.

I am so glad I purchased from them, otherwise I'd be in deep you know what


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice! Glad to know about the warranty, too


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

David Loving said:


> very nice! Glad to know about the warranty, too


Thank you.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

pschnei3 said:


> How is the zero compared to the SL?


First of all, the SL is no slouch my any means. It is very light and super responsive. The zero.7 does everything the SL does, but is even lighter and IMO, able to absorb the bumps and road irregularities a bit better. For example, with the zero.7 I noticed that I can ride through cracks and breaks in the tarmac without that sometimes harshness/shakiness that I felt with other bikes, including the SL. I also appreciate the fact that the BB386EVO on the zero.7 can accommodate more crank styles on the market versus the SL's BB. For example, I've always wanted to try the rotor 3D+ cranks on my SL, but wasn't able to. Now I can....and have 

I've only ridden the zero.7 for about 90 miles, so that's all I have for now. I don't think the zero.7 is much better than the SL, just different.


----------



## Donncha (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got bike envy! Sexy bike!


----------



## HALODOC (Sep 26, 2012)

*zero 7 crash*



Cni2i said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Please don't quote me, but I believe their policy is 50% off a replacement frame if you crash your frame. Not exactly sure on the time frame.....within 1 year from purchase? This was my 3rd frame that I've purchased from them (among numerous other components), so maybe they tried to work with me a little more. But I didn't have to pay for any "extra" warranty. I know on their Lightweight wheels, you can take out a crash/damage warranty.
> 
> I am so glad I purchased from them, otherwise I'd be in deep you know what


Was in a Cat 5 US cycling sanctioned race and got clipped from some ******* passing me on my left after I just pulled this past weekend at 30mph
3 week old Zero 7 with Campy Electronic record and Campy wheels Bora Ultra 2 

fractured scapula and a lot of road rash 
frame totalled circumferential crack in all three aspects of frame 
my shop said maybe 20% off new frame but they are checking with the distributor fom Italy 

The 2013 are out already so I fiqured I would get a better deal . I paid 4999 for frame 
What is Willier's policy? 
I guess it may change with each dealer !


----------

